# Meine Seerosen wollen nicht



## nuggeterbse (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo und guten Abend
Ich war heute Nachmittag bei unseren Nachbarn, um mal einen Blick in deren Teich zu werfen(kann ja sein, daß ich noch etwas an Pflanzen gebrauchen könnte )
Da ist mir aufgefallen, daß deren Seerose schon etliche Blätter oben hat............während meine gerade erst anfangen zu wachsen.
Da ich ja nur einen kleinen Teich habe, Seerosen aber schön finde, habe ich mich damals für Zwergsorten entschieden
Pygmaea Alba-----Tiefe -10bis -30 cm (steht bei mir 25 cm)
Walter Pagels------Tiefe -30bis -60  -------bei mir 35 cm
Perrys Baby Red-----Tiefe - 30 bis - 50 --------bei mir 45cm

Mein Teich ist im Juli '17 enstanden.
Weil alles nicht so toll war, wie gehofft, habe ich im letzten Jahr noch einiges verändert.
Z.b. Kieselsteine gegen Sand getauscht,ständig neue Pflanzen nachgesetzt und die Seerosen  noch mal getauscht.Sie standen tiefer.
Die Seerosen hatten alle ordentlich Blätter, geblüht hat das "Baby" ,aber wie gesagt, sie hatten alle ordentlich Blätter.
Jetzt kümmern sie anscheinend (wäre mir jetzt nicht so aufgefallen.--aber der Nachbar ).
Habe eine Menge Fadenalgen und versuche zwischenzeitlich auch immer mal wieder welche einzufangen.
Dadurch wirble ich natürlich auch Mulm auf,welcher sich auch auf die Seerosen ablegt.Kann es daran liegen? Soll ich sie mal " anlüpfen"?
Gedüngt habe ich sie denn auch mal heute mit Dünger von Natura...G...t  .
Habe den Dünger (weil er schon bröselig wurde) in Lehm eingepackt und Kugeln draus geformt.Im letzten Jahr aber schon. Die Dinger sind also Steinhart.
2 Stück pro Rose, ist das okay ?
So, das wars,
Vielen Dank,der sich die Zeit nimmt und mein Geschreibsel durchliest und evtl. Tips für mich hat

Einen schönen Feiertag wünsche ich
LG Michi


----------



## f.dittrich57 (30. Apr. 2019)

Liegt der Teich vom Nachbarn mehr in der Sonne?Hat er höhere Temperatur im Wasser?
Meine Seerosen blühen schon,aber ich hatte auch abgedeckt im Winter Temp.nicht unter 8° eher darüber.
Daher abwarten wir haben April [emoji28][emoji481]


----------



## nuggeterbse (30. Apr. 2019)

Puh, das ging ja fix.
Das weiss ich nicht. Er ist nicht so groß wie meiner,aber tiefer. Und es sind Fische drin. Und total trüb....
Man kann keine 20 cm tief gucken....
Aber DEREN  Pflanzen geht es gut
Tja, und nun ?


----------



## f.dittrich57 (30. Apr. 2019)

Tag Nacht schwankungen sind dann nicht so hoch bei ihm,ist schon mal besser. Trüb ist ein anzeichen für viel Nährstoffe im Wasser von dem Fischen[emoji90]


----------



## nuggeterbse (30. Apr. 2019)

Ja, also warte ich mal ab. 
Wir hatten die letzte Zeit bombiges Wetter, aber die Nächte noch kalt (heute Morgen noch Frost).
Da mein Teich flacher ist, hat er sicher mehr mit den Temperatutschwankungen zu tun.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (30. Apr. 2019)

Filterst du?Er keine Ahnung?


----------



## Skadi (30. Apr. 2019)

Also meine __ Zwergseerose, die bei - 20cm steht, hat auch noch keine Blätter an der Oberfläche, obwohl sie gedüngt wurde.
Hingegen die beiden Großen bei - 80 cm, diese wurden nicht gedüngt, deren Blätter oben angekommen sind.


----------



## nuggeterbse (30. Apr. 2019)

Nein,ich nicht. Bei mir soll es ein reiner Pflanzen bzw. Molchteich werden.
Die Nachbarin sprach davon, daß die Pumpe kaputt ist. Ich glaube,die ist nur für deren Bachlauf da. Also kein Filter


----------



## nuggeterbse (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Skadi,
na das beruhigt mich doch etwas.
Dann ist es evtl. Sortenabhängig....


----------



## ralph_hh (2. Mai 2019)

Hab gerade in einer Gärtnerei Zwergseerosen für 50-70cm gesehen, da war noch kein Austrieb erkennbar. Drei braune Blätter lagen da unmotiviert rum, die stammen vermutlich aus dem Vorjahr. Entweder die ist tot oder die ist noch nicht ausgetrieben... Keine Ahnung, wie man das feststellen kann. Vertrockneter Wurzelstock scheidet ja aus.


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo, na dann bin ich ja noch voller Hoffnung


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Hab gerade in einer Gärtnerei Zwergseerosen für 50-70cm gesehen, da war noch kein Austrieb erkennbar. Drei braune Blätter lagen da unmotiviert rum, die stammen vermutlich aus dem Vorjahr. Entweder die ist tot oder die ist noch nicht ausgetrieben... Keine Ahnung, wie man das feststellen kann. Vertrockneter Wurzelstock scheidet ja aus.



Hi Ralph,

"Zwergseerosen" für 60-70cm Pflanztiefe, da würde ich jedenfalls die Finger von lassen wenn es im eigenen Teich auch unbedingt Zwerge sein sollen (hier unser Obi verkauft auch das Marliac-Wuchermonster "Attraktion" als Seerose für 500l Teiche

ob die Seerose in so nem Topf noch lebt kann man feststellen in dem man schaut ob unten noch gesunde helle/feste Wurzeln aus dem Topf kommen (ich hab auch keine Skrupel in Läden eine "eingezogene" Staude mal in meine Hand zu stürzen und mir dann den Ballen ohne Plaste-Überzieher anzuschauen ob er noch gesund aussieht- und wenn man sich den Ansatz der alten Blätter am Rhizomstück genauer anschaut. Wenn da noch rote "Nippel" (Blattknospen) aus/an den dunklen, harten Rhizom erkennbar sind lebt sie noch, ohne sind se hin, also  nicht mehr austriebsfähig


----------



## ralph_hh (2. Mai 2019)

Zwerg" ist gar nicht so wichtig, bin nicht mal sicher, ob das eine ist. Ich muss mal gucken, was das genau für eine Sorte ist. Die Auswahl da war begrenzt, die passte von der Wassertiefe und die Farbe war nett. Platz hat sie bei mir, was über ist, wird ausgelichtet. Ob sie noch lebt, guck ich dann nachher mal. Ist ja spannend!!


----------



## center (3. Mai 2019)

Ich denke auch das ist Sorten abhängig.
Ich hab zwar gerade die Namen nicht zur Hand, aber:
Meine Gelbe hat schon 4 Blätter an der Oberfläche, meine Rote noch nicht mal einen Ansatz und die Rosane kommt mit zwei Blätter.

Wo ich immer staune sind die Seerosenfelder bei uns im See, dort ist schon alles voller Blätter.
Die blühen bestimmt auch 1 Monat eher als meine.


----------



## nuggeterbse (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo, kann mir noch jemand sagen, ob 2 Düngekugeln pro Seerose okay ist?
Habe versucht den Dünger von Natu...G....t  so gut es geht in Lehm einzupacken.( Wie oben schon beschrieben, fielen schon auseinander).
Wenn okay, wie lange hält der Dünger denn vor? Muss ich nachdüngen?
Entschuldigt bitte, habe blöderweise die Beschreibung weg geschmissen


----------



## Skadi (3. Mai 2019)

Hey Michi,
... ist es diese Beschreibung?


----------



## nuggeterbse (3. Mai 2019)

Ach Mensch Skadi
Du bist ja ein Schatz
Die war das 
Danke


----------



## Skadi (3. Mai 2019)

... freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte.


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2019)

Meine schieben auch schon Blätter und eine Knospe hat meine Gattin auch schon entdeckt. Bei den Blättern kann ich aber unterscheiden. Ganz zeitige sind zerrissen und irgendwie ausgebleicht und eher matschig. Die Neuesten sind nur etwas kleiner aber schön und leuchtend rot, wie die in der Hauptvegetationszeit. Dieses WE wird aber leider wieder einen Rückschlag herbei führen. Hoffe das sie die Kälte gut überstehen. Aber vielleicht wird es auch halb so schlimm.

*OMG ... das Glas ist halb voll ... OMG*​
Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut..Digicat.............gerade ...was OMG  heissen mag .? Evtl. Ohne meinen Garten ? Ohne meinen Gartenteich ?........
trotzdem POSITIVES Denken ?


----------



## nuggeterbse (4. Mai 2019)

Ja, habe jetzt mal  und weiss jetzt, was OMG heisst.
MEINE Vorschläge könnte man ja auch mal überdenken


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Mai 2019)

Hei, meine __ Zwergseerose sieht gut aus...
Nur is mir jetzt erst eingefallen, das ich sie ja eigentlich nach und nach tiefer stellen sollte? Muß ich das, oder geht auch gleich einfach in den Pott stellen?
Die steht jetzt ca. 30cm tief
Hab ihr einen Substralkegel als Start gegeben...den Rest hab ich im Sommer mit Aquarien Micro und Macrodünger über die Wassersäule vor, weil __ Medaka da reinkommen...
VG Monika


----------



## nuggeterbse (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich noch mal
Unsere Nächte hatten bis heute immer noch Frost,------logischerweise wird sich das Wasser auch tagsüber nicht sooo stark erwärmen.
Meine Zwergies haben den ersten Austrieb bzw. auch schon einige Blätter entwickelt,---ABER---- ist es normal, dass die Blätter so wellig sind ?
Oder sprießen sie sonst ganz normal, wie ein normales Seerosenblatt?
( Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, wie es letztes Jahr war------hatte zuviel zu tun mit meinen Änderungen   am Teich).
ist schon blöde, wenn man älter wird


----------



## ralph_hh (15. Mai 2019)

Bei meiner ist noch immer kein Austrieb zu erkennen...
Zwegseerose Perrys Baby Red.


----------



## nuggeterbse (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralph
dann bin ich erst einmal beruhigt.
Danke


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2019)

bei mir schieben die ersten Seerosen Blütenknospen nach oben

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo Frank, das freut mich für dich und deine Seerose. 
Aber das beruhigt mich nicht. Ist es denn normal, dass die Blätter so wellig sind am Anfang ?


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2019)

Servus Michi

Eine Sorte (Walter Pagels), da schlagen die Blätter Wellen. 
  

Bei meinen anderen 7 Sorten ist mir das nicht aufgefallen.
  

Die sehr verwelkten Blätter waren die Ersten die gleich wie das Eis weg war, an der Oberfläche waren. Die haben im Eis überwintert. Die heurigen neuen Blätter sind noch in "Rot" gehalten. Allerdings habe ich die ersten __ Seerosenblattkäfer entdeckt (1.Bild). Die Larven der __ Käfer werden wieder die Blätter unansehlich machen. Aber so ist halt die Natur ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Mai 2019)

Hei, das Wasser im Pott meiner __ Zwergseerose is grün geworden...soll ich was unternehmen..oder lassen?
VG Monika


----------



## nuggeterbse (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut , danke für deine Antwort und die Bilder. 
Meine Rosen fangen gerade erst an auszutreiben, da ist noch kein Blatt oben. Die kleinen Blätter , die jetzt aus dem Rizom raus kommen, die sind wellig  ( so wie Mauseohren ). 
Ich muss glaube ich abwarten , bis es wärmer wird 

LG Michi


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, das Wasser im Pott meiner __ Zwergseerose is grün geworden...soll ich was unternehmen..oder lassen?
> VG Monika


Wenn Dich der Anblick des Grünen Wasser nicht stört, würde ich es lassen. Zeigt es doch das du genug Nährstoffe im Pott hast. Deshalb würde ich jetzt noch nicht düngen.
Wenn die Algen auf dem Rückzug sind, kannst immer noch eine Düngergabe nachlegen, wenn es denn die Seerosen anzeigen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Mai 2019)

Hei, den Pott hatte ich letztes Jahr schon. Der war eigentlich immer grün. Für __ Medaka ist das gut und überschüssige Nährstoffe werden durch die Algen gebunden.
Ich könnte jetzt Wasserflöhe einsetzen. Am Tag bevor die Medaka raus kommen, gibts auch nochmal Wasserwechsel...
Mit den andern Wasserpflanzen hatte ich letztes Jahr den Eindruck, das Nitrat oder Phosphat etwas schwach auf der Brust ist...
Das wollte ich eigentlich bevor die Fische reinkommen noch glattbügeln.
Aber bei der Kälte brauch ich noch keine tropischen Wasserpflanzen einsetzen...
So zeigen die höchstens an, das sie frieren ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## Ida17 (16. Mai 2019)

Tach zusammen,

bei meinen Seerosen bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher ob sie wollen oder nicht, trotz Blätter, welche ziemlich klein sind und Blütenknospen 
Die wachsen sehr langsam, ist das normal bei einer Wassertemperatur von 14°C?
Im Koiteich sind etwa 9 Seerosen unterschiedlicher Arten, meint Ihr ich müsste die trotz der Fische düngen?


----------



## Anja W. (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch noch eine Düngerfrage. Vadders Algen-Krebsscheren-Seerosen-Teich wird diesen Herbst ganz leer gemacht, damit der gefühlt 1m hohe Modder mal raus kommt. Für die Seerosen war der ganze "Dünger" darin ja bisher prima. Kann ich dann wohl im Herbst gleich Düngekegel in die Körbe stecken oder sollte ich damit bis zum Frühjahr warten? Herbst wäre mir lieber, damit ich nicht zweimal dran muss. Aber ist der Dünger dann im Frühjahr schon verpufft?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo @Anja W. !
Eine Pflanze die in Winter Ruhe geht wird nicht im Herbst gedüngt.
Da freut sich die Alge.

Hallo @Ida17 !
Es gibt so viele verschiedene Arten.
Dabei hängt es auch von der “Stellhöhe“ ab.
Im allgemeinen kann man sagen; Die Rosen für tiefere Bereiche haben die größeren Blätter.
Wenn die Fisch-A A nicht reicht?
Dann Düngung.
Versuch macht klug.


----------



## nuggeterbse (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo,Ihr Lieben.....
Ich finde es absolut in Ordnung, wenn ähnliche Fragen gestellt werden, ( das Thema betreffend, welches ich eröffnet habe ).........
Jedoch möchte ich nicht, dass über Seerosenprobleme MIT Fisch---,oder Koi---,__ Medaka o.ä. rumdiskutiert wird.
Bitte entschuldigt, aber damit ist mir nicht geholfen.
ICH habe keine Fische.....wollte keine.....möchte auch keine.........und dabei soll es bleiben............
Ich habe mir einen Teich gebuddelt, weil ich Wasser total entspannend finde,-------schon seit 15 Jahren davon geträumt habe-----------und es in die Realität umgesetzt habe.
Und deshalb bitte ich Euch ,ein neues Thema zu erstellen, sofern es sich um irgendwelche Fisch----Seerosen--Anfragen handelt.
Seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich finde es einfach nur enttäuschend, wenn auf meinem Handy, oder Laptop "Hinweise" angezeigt werden...........und es wieder nur um "Seerose
....mit FISCH....."--Probleme geht.
Sorry.....tut mir leid.....bin jetzt evtl. total zickig rübergekommen..........das möchte ich nicht.

Ist jetzt glaube ich eh egal,........werde einigen Leuten vor den Kopf gestoßen haben,............

Ich wünsche Allen noch einen schönen Abend

LG Michi


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Mai 2019)

Ok, dann schreib Dir mit Dir selber...
Bzw. schau, was übrig bleibt, wenn unsere Fragen und Antworten zum gleichen Thema weg sind...

Ich hab auch einen Fischlosen Teich, nur mit Wasserinsekten, __ Schnecken und Amphibien. Auch da drin wachsen seit Jahren Seerosen.
Als mein Teich neu war, hätte ich am liebsten an den Pflanzen gezogen..das wollte einfach nicht wachsen. Es hat 2 Jahre gedauert, bis es anfing, einigermaßen zu wachsen.
Von nix kommt halt nix. Dünger ist auch nicht wirklich mit organischer Masse zu vergleichen, die ja auch beim verrotten Co2 bildet, und damit die Pflanzen, solange sie noch nicht die Wasseroberfläche berühren, mit diesem wichtigen Wasserpflanzennährstoff versorgt.
Außerdem hab ich immer das Gefühl, das Seerosen auch etwas Lichtgesteuert sind.
Es gibt Langtags und Kurztagspflanzen. Mein Teichlein liegt etwas schattig, die Sonne kommt erst so ab 12:00Uhr rum, bleibt dann aber bis spät abends am Teich...da kann es warm sein, soviel es will..die Seerosen fangen erst später an, ihre Blätter nach oben zu schicken und auch zu blühen.
Ok, das beeinflusst auch immer die Wassertemperatur. Was bei meiner Pfütze sicher nicht anders ist, als bei einem tieferen "See", bei dem die Wärme ja auch erstmal nach unten vordringen muß.
Mein Biotop wird auch nicht "gerührt". Ein Filter oder eine Pumpe mischt die Temperaturschichtung durch, wodurch evt. die Seerose auch zum Blühen angeregt wird, sofern die Blätter nicht mit Wasser bespritzt werden.
Außerdem hab ich immer das Gefühl, das meine Seerosen schönwetterperioden vorraussagen können..weil dann kommen die Blüten auch bei Regenwetter, verharren geschlossen und gehen dann auf, wenn die Sonne scheint. Wenn es nachhaltig regnerisch bleibt, schicken sie auch keine Blüten nach oben und es kann ein komplett blütenfreier Sommer werden.

Das kann jetzt schonwieder alles anders als in Deinem Teich sein.
Ich kann nur von meinem schreiben...weil was anderes weiß ich nicht.
Ob das jetzt in irgendeiner weise Paralellen gibt, weiß ich nicht.
Ich find es nur doof, das Gleichgesinnte jeder sein eigenes Ding aufmachen sollen, statt es kompakt in einem Faden zu schreiben. Irgendwie kann man vielleicht doch parallelen endecken. So ist es warscheinlicher, das man von Input profitieren kann.
Und ob ein Fisch in den Teich scheißt, oder ein Rudel Schnecken, ist auch schon grad egal...
VG Monika


----------



## nuggeterbse (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo Monika 
Vielen Dank für deine sehr ausführliche Antwort. Das lässt mich doch hoffen. 
Also auf wärmeres Wetter und sonnige Tage warten. 

Bitte nicht böse sein, über meine vorherige Antwort. 
Da ich mich immer noch als Teichneuling bezeichne, fällt es mir schwer, für mich und meinen Teich etwas anzuwenden ,sobald Fische erwähnt werden .Das ist halt doch eine ganz andere Liga einen Fischteich zu betreiben  ( denke ich zumindest ) als meine kleine __ Libellen ---und Molchpfütze. 
Ich entschuldige mich bei Allen,denen ich vor den Kopf gestoßen habe. Das wollte ich nicht. 
LG Michi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, das freut mich für dich und  deine Seerose.



Hi Michi

Seerose

im Teich sitzen 17 Seerosen (aber erst 5-6 - darunter wie immer als erstes die 4 "Rosennymphen" schieben deutlich sichtbar Blütenstengel)

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (17. Mai 2019)

Wow, 17 Seerosen. 
Das muss ja ein Traum sein im Sommer wenn sie alle blühen. 
Irgendwann bestimmt auch ein Alptraum sie alle zu stutzen


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2019)

Meine 8 Seerosen-Sorten ...

  

Bisserl eine künstlerische Interpretation ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut 
Sehr schön.like
Das ist aber doch kein aktuelles Foto,oder etwa doch?


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2019)

Nein, ist von 21.08.2016 ....

Ein aktuelles Bild habe ich gestern gegen Mittag hochgeladen. Beitrag #28 ... in diesem Thread.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (17. Mai 2019)

Na dann bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Mai 2019)

Nix für ungutwir wollen doch alle das gleiche erreichen..eben das unsere Seerosen endlich zu Potte kommen.
Und ehrlichgesagt...Fischteiche find ich viel schwieriger mit Pflanzen.
Viele werden aufgefressen..die Fische scheißen den Teich und Filter zu, das Wasser wird trüb...die Fische vermehren sich wie die Ratten...nee, da is mir mein schönes klares, kleines Biotop viel lieber und auch Pflanzen sorgen für Nährstoffe..das ist ein ewiger Kreislauf des werdens und vergehens...im Herbst sterben Stängel und Blätter ab...zerfallen und bilden neue Nährstoffe für das nächste Jahr. Wenn keiner zusätzlich Futter reinschmeißt, muß man da garnix machen...das dreht sich immer nur im Kreis. Wenn der Teich erstmal ein ausgewogenes Nährstoffverhältnis gefunden hat, die richtigen Verwerter von Überschüssen (__ Schnecken, Pflanzen) gefunden sind...dann macht es einfach nurnoch Spaß und keine Arbeit mehr...

__ Medaka sind perfekt für kleine Teiche, bitte keine Vorurteile...die werden nicht größer als 5cm, sind poppig bunt, für die Ansicht von oben gezüchtet und belasten das Gewässer nicht. Übermäßige Vermehrung ist nicht zu erwarten, ohne Hilfe kommen nur sehr wenige Junge allein durch.
Über 50 Liter aufwärts sind auch techniklos keine Probleme zu erwarten...
Das einzige, was gefressen wird, sind Teichbewohner unter 3mm Größe...Aber das is auch das, was ein Filter schreddert, bzw. nicht aufkommen läßt, weil er die Nahrung rausfiltert. Das einzige was man noch braucht, ist ein Aquarium für den Winter, aber da sind sie nicht sehr anspruchsvoll..also bitte nicht auf alle Fische schimpfen.
Auch __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge, ab 10qm sind Biotopfische, die einem Biotop nicht schaden.
Ich wundere mich, das Medaka nicht schon viel bekannter sind in Deutschland, aber eine kleine aber feine Fangemeinde versucht sich zu etablieren...


Altes Foto von der "Supermarktalba" die blüht jedes Jahr und ufert auch nicht übermäßig aus...zuviele andere Pflanzen im Teich..und das ist auch gut so...
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Wow, 17 Seerosen.
> Das muss ja ein Traum sein im Sommer wenn sie alle blühen.
> Irgendwann bestimmt auch ein Alptraum sie alle zu stutzen



so üppig ist das bei mir ja net. Da der Teich extrem nährstoffarm ist bekommen die Seerosen im Jahr kaum mehr als 6-7 Blüten und auch net so viel Laub. Lletzten Herbst hab ich Ende September das Laub erstmalig entfernt, da Mann da auch im tiefen Bereich noch in Boxershort bis zur Brust im Wasser stehen konnte

im 2. Teich die "Attraktion" war da ein ganz anders Kaliber. Saß am der tiefsten Stelle, bekam da folglich alle sich sammelnden Nährstoffe ab hatte daher >25qm2 Laub und im Sommer auch schon mal 40-50 Blüten gleichzeitig auf


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Mai 2019)

Live is live...
Mitte April hatte ich die erste Blüte,aber ab 2 Mai kam die Kälte[emoji2955]
Jetzt ist das Wasser wieder bei 19° und es blüht weiter[emoji259]


----------



## nuggeterbse (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo Frank
Mit stutzen meinte ich eher an die Wurzeln zu müssen. 
Oder verhalten sie sich manierlich?


----------



## nuggeterbse (17. Mai 2019)

Ich bin neidisch wenn ich solche Bilder sehe 
Sehr hübsch ,schöner Teich.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Mai 2019)

Danke...habe mir auch mühe gegeben[emoji1787]


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube morgen Laichen die[emoji245][emoji245]ab
Viel Spaß....[emoji7]


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Hallo Frank
> Mit stutzen meinte ich eher an die Wurzeln zu müssen.
> Oder verhalten sie sich manierlich?



die sind wegen der nährstoffarmut frei ausgepflanzt und können daher kriechen wohin sie wollen, da muß man nichts einkürzen wie in nem engen Pflanztopf.

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (18. Mai 2019)

Moin,

ok ok, demnächst mache ich selber einen Tröt auf und frage mich da dumm und dämlich.
Im Übrigen habe ich den gleichen Spaß in meinem kleinen Teich mit den Seerosen (und da sind keine Koi drin!).
Sorry, ich dachte ich könnte mich einklinken bevor hier in diversen Unterforen 5 mal die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden.

@samorai: Danke für Deine Antwort, vielleicht liegt es wirklich an der Tiefe oder ich muss mich schlicht in Geduld üben.


----------



## nuggeterbse (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ida
Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe -----es ist anders rüber gekommen, als ich es gemeint habe. 
Ich habe mich dafür entschuldigt.
Was soll ich deiner Meinung nach noch tun? 

LG Michi


----------



## Ida17 (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo Michi,

Manchmal finde ich es sehr schade, dass Koiteichler so abgewürgt werden.
Ich gehöre defintiv nicht der Koifraktion an, die einen sterilen Pool für ihre Tiere gebaut haben. 
Mich hat die gleiche Frage wie Dich beschäftigt, warum die Seerosen nicht wachsen (obwohl ja doch der ein oder andere gelöste Nährstoff im Teich vorhanden sein müsste)
und da war mein Anliegen schlicht ob ich die Pflanzen düngen soll oder nicht, ganz unabhängig von den Fischen.

Es ist wirklich deprimierend wenn man im Garten sitzt, sich dem bunten Treiben in diesem hingibt und dann so eine Abfuhr über's Ohr gehauen bekommt.
Entschuldige, aber da ist mir gerade der Hut flöten gegangen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (18. Mai 2019)

Ja, wie gesagt. 
Entschuldigung


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2019)

He Ida!
Im Frühjahr sind die Seerosen Blätter sowieso noch nicht in der vollen Größe, aber das steigert sich noch.


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2019)

Ihr habt einfach zu wenig geduld ... Wenn Sonne, dann Blätter, wenn viel Sonne, dann Blüten ...
Heuer war noch mager Sonne, wenig bis gar keine Blätter ... es wird ja jetzt von Tag zu Tag wärmer und sonniger ... Geduld ... es wird schon.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## senator20_2000 (19. Mai 2019)

Ich hab extra für dich mal ein übersichts Video gemacht wie meine See und __ Teichrosen stehen, das ist von art zu art extrem unterschiedlich, die __ Helvola ist mal wieder am langsamsten und Red Atraktion und Allmost Back geben gst auch die Teich mummel steht in den Startlöchern... da hilft nur gelduld...





_View: https://youtu.be/35r6jcS9Bhg_


----------



## nuggeterbse (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo Senator
Ach herrlich vielen Dank. 
Ja, ich habe es jetzt auch kapiert .
GEDULD üben.......
Danke 
LG Michi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2019)

ich hab gerade gesehen das meine "__ Rosennymphe" im Amphibienteich nach dem vielen Regen die letzten Tage auch net so richtig will.
Die alte Dame hat nach 15 Jahren den Boden- bzw. genauergesagt Teichfolienkontakt verloren und treibt nun als dicker Klumpen an der Oberfläche.

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (23. Mai 2019)

Also, heißt es jetzt in das a.....kalte Wasser rein steigen?
Brrrr   viel Glück


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Mai 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Also, heißt es jetzt in das a.....kalte Wasser rein steigen?
> Brrrr   viel Glück



der Tümpel ist zum Glück nur 60cm tief, da gibts nur kalte Füße/Waden beim dicken Stein drauflegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Mai 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Also, heißt es jetzt in das a.....kalte Wasser rein steigen?
> Brrrr   viel Glück



Haha, Tauchsieder reinhängen für Mädchen...
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Juni 2019)

Meine kommt auch nur langsam hoch.Vermutlich, weil die Blätter zu schwer sind
   

Nee, ernsthaft jetzt, alle die Jahre müsste sie nicht gedüngt werden, weil der Teich verschlammt und eutrophiert war. Nach der Renovierung vorletztes Jahr hatte sie durch den in den Pflanzenkorb mit eingebrachten "Altschlamm" noch genug Nährstoffdepot, für die folgende Saison. 
Für dieses Jahr hat's nicht wirklich gereicht. Ich hatte düngen schlicht nicht auf dem Zettel, inzwischen aber nachgeholt.


----------



## ralph_hh (12. Juni 2019)

Meine Seerose hat nun heute endlich auch die Wasseroberfläche durchbrochen. Das erste Mal, ein Neukauf in einem neuen Teich. Bin gespannt, ob das jedes Jahr so spät ist.


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juni 2019)

Hei..meine Mini Seerose macht sich auch grad auf den Weg nach oben...
5cm noch und sie hat es geschafft
VG Monika


----------



## bupaech (13. Juni 2019)

Noch im Topf, seit 2 Tagen im Filterteich


----------



## nuggeterbse (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo, meine haben es jetzt auch endlich bis nach oben geschafft. 
Also doch zu ungeduldig. 
Was Sonne und Wärme doch so ausmacht 

LG Michi


----------



## bupaech (13. Juni 2019)

Auf der Seerosenfarm bei Beeskow (Bad Saarow) waren Sie bei gefühlten 70 Grad im Folientunnel. Da schießen sie wirklich hoch. Kommt noch der Osmocote Langzeitdüngekegel dazu grünen die Blätter nur so zum Zusehen.
Eine wunderschöne Blüte ist bei mir wegen Verdachts auf Seerosenfäule in Quarantäne....


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Juni 2019)

Hei...bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das Seerosen Lichtgesteuerte Wesen sind...
Ok...Temperatur natürlich auch...
https://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/lifestyle/gruenes-leben/gartenwissen-photoperiodismus-38649
VG Monika


----------



## Haggard (5. Juli 2019)

Ich staunte vor ein paar Tagen nicht schlecht, als in meinem Ufergraben eine Seerose Blätter schob, wo ich dachte, dass die schon lange tot war. Mal abwarten, wie die sich noch entwickelt.


----------



## nuggeterbse (8. Juli 2019)

So,
ich gebe jetzt auch noch mal einen Bericht ab......
Perry`s Baby hatte bis jetzt eine Blüte....
Walter Pagels hat eine am Start (es ist aber momentan wieder so kalt (( tagsüber 12 -17 Grad)). 
Bei der Temperatur würde ICH es mir auch überlegen, ob ich blühen möchte 
Und der Zwerg " Pygmea Alba" hat ganze 4 Blätter oben  
Dass diese Sorte wohl nicht zu den Blühwundern zählt war mir schon klar, aber etwas mehr Blätter hätte ich mir schon gewünscht.......

Also, ist das wohl ein Zeichen, einen Miniteich anzulegen...........denn so begann meine Teichgeschichte überhaupt......mit einem eingebuddelten Maurerkübel...........

Wie schaut es denn bei Euch so aus? 
Stellt doch mal bitte Bilder ein.
DANKE

LG Michi


----------



## Haggard (9. Juli 2019)

Meine Alba hat leider auch nur Blätter oben, noch keine Blüte. Ich habe noch eine __ Pygmaea Rubra, die hat schon 2x geblüht. Aktuell ist eine Knospe von meiner Richardsonii oben, aber hat sich noch nicht geöffnet, da die Sonne seit Tagen fehlt.
Ich habe noch eine Wansiva, eine Chrysantha und eine __ Almost Black, ebenfalls nur Blätter oben. Die Wansiva und Almost Black sind beide vom Frühjahr, die anderen vom letzten Herbst.
Aber ich werde ( wahrscheinlich ) meine Pflanzenzonen im Herbst neu gestalten und dann bekommen die Seerosen auch teilweise neue Standplätze.


----------



## ralph_hh (9. Juli 2019)

Meine __ Zwergseerose hat inzwischen neun Blätter, es werden immer noch mehr, aber eine Blüte ist nicht in Sicht. Für das erste Jahr ganz ok.
Ich bin gespannt, ob es im zweiten Jahr zur Blüte reicht.


----------



## samorai (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo!
Meine Zwerseerosen sind auch nicht der "Bringer".
Maximal 3 Blüten im Jahr, mehr ist trotz Düngung nicht drin. 

Aber ich habe eine größere in einer dafür vorgesehene Mulde (Teich Erde und Kies drüber), die macht alles wett.
Ständig hat 4-6 Blüten, den Namen weiß ich nicht mehr, aber schau selbst.


----------



## Haggard (10. Juli 2019)

@samorai ,kann es sein, dass es sich bei Deiner um "Nymphaea __ Attraction" handelt ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2019)

Haggard schrieb:


> @samorai ,kann es sein, dass es sich bei Deiner um "Nymphaea __ Attraction" handelt ?



gegen ne "Attraction" sprächen die äußeren, weißen Blütenblätter an allen Blüten, da bei echten "Attraction" die Blüten mit jeden Tag roter werden da ist dann am Ende der Blüte nix mehr weiß/rosa

das bei Ron ist eine der anderen, alten, sehr wüchsigen Latour-Marliac-Sorten sein. Unter dem Namen "Attraction" sind im normalen Gartenfachhandel/Baumärkten ect. mehrere rote Marliac-Sorten zusammengefaßt da es die holländischen Massenvermehrer mit Sortenauszeichnungen alles andere als genau nehmen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (10. Juli 2019)

Für euch habe ich mal die Karten gelegt. 
Der direkte Name steht nur auf vier.
Tippe auf diese hier  
Steht leider kein Name, nur ne Nummer 9538.

He Frank, ich schreibe mir den Namen mal auf, und vielen Dank für die Bestimmung aus der Ferne.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> He Frank, ich schreibe mir den Namen mal auf, und vielen Dank für die Bestimmung aus der Ferne.



Hi Ron,

ich hab doch gar keinen Namen genannt

Latour-Marliac ist nur der Name des bekannten französischen Züchter der vor ca. 150 Jahren als erstes mit der Seerosenzucht begonnen hat


----------



## samorai (10. Juli 2019)

Okay, ich bin so unwissend, sorry.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juli 2019)

Ist doch wurscht wie die Dinger heißen, Hauptsache sie sind hübsch.


----------



## Deuned (13. Juli 2019)

Meine wollen in diesem Jahr auch nicht so recht.
Die "Walter Pagels" hat erst seit kurzer Zeit die ersten Blätter an die Oberfläche gebracht.Die "Madame __ Gonnere" blüht zwar,aber beide Seerosen leiden sehr unter dem Befall mit dem Seerösenzünsler,gegen den ich leider kein Mittel finde.Ich fürchte:Einmal im Teich=Immer im Teich


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2019)

Deuned schrieb:


> Meine wollen in diesem Jahr auch nicht so recht.
> Die "Walter Pagels" hat erst seit kurzer Zeit die ersten Blätter an die Oberfläche gebracht.Die "Madame __ Gonnere" blüht zwar,aber beide Seerosen leiden sehr unter dem Befall mit dem Seerösenzünsler,gegen den ich leider kein Mittel finde.Ich fürchte:Einmal im Teich=Immer im Teich



Mann, Mann ... nur weil die Blätter nicht schön sind ist das noch lange kein Grund traurig zu sein. Unsere Seerosen blühen doch trotzdem sehr schön. 
Immer einem Schönheitsideal nacheifern ...
Wann fängt ihr an die Natur so zu nehmen wie sie ist. Auch der __ Seerosenzünsler will leben und seine Nachkommen in die Welt setzen.

Weil geteiltes Leid, halbes Leid ist ...
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## MarkusP (13. Juli 2019)

Bei den Seerosengärtnereien wird gegen den __ Zünsler Bacillus thuringiensis erfolgreich eingesetzt und ist unter versch. Handelsnamen im Handel. Auch im Biogartenbau findet es Verwendung gegen den Zünsler.


----------



## Deuned (14. Juli 2019)

@MarkusP:
Ich denke/fürchte,das würde meinen anderen Lebewesen im Teich aber auch nicht gut tun.

@Digicat:
Helmut,wenn meine Seerosenblätter so aussehen würden wäre ich froh!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2019)

Hi Helmut,

das bei Dir sind __ Seerosenblattkäfer, keine __ Seerosenzünsler. Das buchtartige  Fraßbild am Blattrand von den grauen Raupen dieses Kleinschmetterling sieht ganz anders aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2019)

Danke Frank ... trotzdem schauen die Blätter zum  aus.

Heute hat es kurz gehagelt. jetzt sehe ich keine __ Käfer und Larven mehr auf den Blättern und zum Glüch hat der Hagel auch nicht gelöchert.
Glück gehabt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## center (15. Juli 2019)

Bei mir sind alle Blätter voller kleiner __ Fliegen. Also sehr kleiner Fliegen, kaum einzeln zu erkennen. Aber hunderte auf einem Blatt.
Die lassen sich relativ leicht mit Wasser abwischen, aber sind auch schnell wieder da.
Großartigen Schaden an den Blättern konnte ich auch nicht feststellen.
Sieht nur nicht schön aus, da die Blätter fast mehr schwarz als grün sind.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2019)

Habe mal ein Bild gemacht ...
  

Und unser neues Mini-Seerosenbecken
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich mache jetzt mal Werbung, falls es erlaubt ist für (nymph..on, oder Werner ).
Ich hatte mir eine Seerose bestellt,aber es stand gleich, daß wegen Hochsaison Lieferzeit zwischen 5 bis 15 Tagen. 
Wurde zwischenzeitlich immer auf dem Laufenden gehalten per E-Mail, wieweit meine Bestellung ist.
Die Bestellung lag über's Wochenende in einem Packzentrum rum und kam heute ( war auf jeden Fall innerhalb des angegebenen Zeitraumes).
Ich habe mich gefreut, habe ausgepackt und mich noch mehr gefreut..........an dem Rhizomstück 5 sehr schöne große Blätter und eine dicke Blütenknospe.
""Okay, zur Blüte wird es diese Knospe wohl nicht mehr schaffen " hatte ich mir noch so gedacht.......
Habe dann mit meinem Sohn um ca. 13 Uhr den schon vorbereiteten Eimer mit Rose drin zu Wasser gelassen.............und die Blüte war um ca. 17 Uhr schon fast offen.
Also morgen dann wohl ganz offen, falls es ihr jetzt nicht auf einmal auffällt, daß sie umgesiedelt wurde
Aber finde ich schon erstaunlich, was die Seerosen so alles aushalten.
Also, ein ganz dickes Lob, und falls jemand überlegt, woher Seerosen...............
Leider ist mein Teich zu klein.
Ich hätte sonst noch 2 - 3 andere, zwischen denen die Auswahl schon sehr schwer gefallen ist........

Einen schönen Abend Euch Allen
LG Michi


----------



## ralph_hh (9. Aug. 2019)

Meine Seerose hat jetzt inzwischen 13 Blätter, vier kommen gerade dazu. Aber noch keine Blüte. Nun ja, ich gedulde mich. Ist das erste Jahr.

Jetzt werden die ersten zwei Blätter gelb. Nährstoffmangel?  Wann düngt man Seerosen eigentlich?  Herbst? Oder im Frühjahr?  Im Herbst wäre es ja durchaus einfacher, bei der Wassertemperatur da einzusteigen. Gepflanzt im Frühjahr.


----------



## Plätscher (9. Aug. 2019)

Moin,

1. Mal im Frühjahr wenn sie anfängt auszutreiben und dann noch einmal im Juni. Jetzt würde ich nicht mehr düngen.
Den Trick mit dem Rohr kennst du? Also einfach ein Rohr nehmen das einen etwas größeren Durchmesser wie die handelsüblichen Düngerkegel hat, das dann in den Würzelbereich der Seerose rammen und oben den Düngerkegel reinwerfen und mit einem Stab den Dünger in das Substrat drücken.

Da mußt du also im Frühjahr nicht in das kalte Wasser steigen.

Das Blätter im laufe der Saison gelb werden ist normal. Entfernen und gut ist.


Edith hat geholfen


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Aug. 2019)

Hei...Blütenmäßig hat sich bis jetzt auch noch nix getan...
Aber sie haben schöne Blätter gebildet und werden immer kräftiger.
VG Monika


----------



## ralph_hh (10. Aug. 2019)

Hilfe, meine Seerosenblätter werden aufgefressen. Keine Ahnung, von was. Habe nach Seerosen Schädling gegoogelt, so ganz eindeutig ist das nicht. Eier oder sonstwie Zeugs habe ich nicht gefunden. Vermutlich Mückenlarven.


----------

